# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Wijzigingen?

## FRANCOIS580

Hallo iedereen,

Ik plaats als Francois580 artikelen over gezondheid en vooral gezonde voeding op dit forum. Wegens langdurige ziekte was ik daar lange tijd niet toe in staat. Nu het stilaan weer beter gaat, wil ik deze draad met plezier weer opnemen. Werden er de voorbije maanden hier wijzigingen doorgevoerd en is Leontien hier nog de verantwoordelijke? Ik stuurde haar enkele dagen geleden een PB, maar kreeg geen antwoord en dat is niet van haar gewoonte...

Dank en nog een... gezonde dag iedereen

----------


## anMa

Hallo François
Dit forum vind ik erg belangrijk 
Heb de laatste weken niet veel gepost want ik was ziek
Maar ik mis oa Elisabeth hoop dat ze ook weer iets schrijft
Groetjes

----------

